# Wading in the surf at night?



## spencey820

Hey yall I did a few searches and came up empty on this specific issue, please post a link if it has been brought up... But I was going to ask if you can do descent catching whiting / small trout etc just wading at night in the surf close to shore...This might sound stupid but is there an increase risk in shark attack ? Should I wear pants?? LOL Seriously any input is helpful


----------



## redspeck

Should be good, done it many times. Will you be under light or just have a head light. The thing is you never know what you will catch!


----------



## spencey820

Only my headlamp, okay good to know others wade, most pictures I see people just sit the rod in the holder, wasn't sure why I never seen people wading out in the surf, thanks!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Sharkproof pants

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## fishNwithfish

You mean smell proof pants whenever you see or feel something strange lol

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## bragwell

She dogs, and 3/4oz silver spoon with white bucktail in the first, and second gut. I usually will do this starting about 2-3 hours before sun up. I always wear pants and longsleeves while wading (protects against jellies, and deters sharks from bumping into your flesh). No stringer, just ice chest on the beach.

I keep my headlamp off until I need it. I'll keep whatever lure I'm not using on my hat, and have my pliers on a necklace, and a dive knife on my belt.

I've been using an Academy brand, Tounament Choice throw down baitcaster (awesome $30 reel for specks in the surf) spooled with 14lb Sufix monofilament, with a 4in long tie on wire liter. On a 7ft med rod.


----------



## bragwell

Big specks hang in the first gut, and will hit a spoon or Topwater plug.


----------



## shank00

bragwell said:


> Big specks hang in the first gut, and will hit a spoon or Topwater plug.


x2. Big specs do hang out in the first or second gut at night. But I always take along a big roll of toilet paper to clean out my pants after something invariably brushes up against me out there in the dark.


----------



## redspeck

I eat sharks for breakfast!


----------



## spencey820

thanks for all the replies yall, LOL at the sharkproof pants! Bragwell you brought up that point I was thinking about if a shark bumps into you he might want to taste a little bit of calf compared to some blue jeans . Thanks for the help, going to head out to matagorda tonight around the pier and see if I can catch a few !


----------



## That Robbie Guy

Fish eat at night just the same.


----------



## FishBurd27

Never done it but sounds right up my alley. I like those kinda spooky situations where your skin tingles and your heart races. but I may poo myself if a big shark rubbed up against me.. but hey, i'll be in the water.. lol


----------



## seabo

anybody heard from him lately? i dont recommend wadeing any surf at night , but matagorda surf is the last place i would night wade... 
for dang sure!


----------



## bragwell

seabo said:


> anybody heard from him lately? i dont recommend wadeing any surf at night , but matagorda surf is the last place i would night wade...
> for dang sure!


Last I heard he caught some HUGE trout but ended up paying the most deadly price of all...


----------



## spencey820

alright I made it back, I have been in the hospital the last 2 days, Im never going to take anyones advice again on night fishing, I was attacked by a wild pod of Rabid Dolphins while baiting my hooks with fishbites! Jk went out til about 11 pm and caught a ton of sand trout and whiting! it was great! seabo why do you not recommend because of the dangers or because of sharks? I wore pants to keep them away!


----------



## fishNwithfish

You mean you wore pants to keep the smell of shat in? Lol

if it smells like trout get out


----------



## jesco

Where I normally fish the surf (Surfside Beach to SLP), I can usually cover the first gut ("wade gut") from the beach without getting wet. At night, I find that gut to be quite productive. Any soft plastic that glows can get some real attention!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

I love starting a couple of hours before daylight with a noisy, dark topwater. If you like topwater, a non visual topwater bite is awesome. You only hear the bait and then bloom!!!! Rod almost gets snatched from your hand. I work a topwater with a loose grip and it scares me at times when they slam the bait! Get it!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jesco

x2..+p!!! Tops in the surf at night can be a blast!!


----------



## Sharkhunter

There are some good size bull sharks cruising the 1st and 2nd gut at night. Ya'll are braver souls than me.


----------



## spencey820

YOLO surf fishing... like I said I'm a firm believer in wearing pants, if a shark bumps against me they will just assume its something not edible. Going again Sunday night will let yall know what happens!

My friend that went with me last time at night wore regular swim shorts and he was fine thankfully, I told him wear pants next time.


----------



## troutless

I've caught too many Shark in close for me to wade at night. I used to wade fish and If your going to do it at night leave the stringer on the beach. I've lost many Trout off my stringer during the day.


----------



## pickn'fish

Cpr'd 24" speck in dark @ SS 3-4 years ago. Stood ankle deep on big sandbar which has since washed away. Used head lamp to light up a glow topdog jr. It was 2 cool watching that plug in the dark... And, yes indeed, man in the grey suit comes close at night... one day two years [email protected] east bch in Galv., first light I was pinned to shore for few minutes by a HUGE DORSAL & BODY looked to be easy 10'-12'. I waited few minutes and did not venture very far out till some time later. This creature DWARFED a dolphin and IT WASN'T ROLLING...


----------



## Lone-Star

Working the wade gut on PINs at night with a topwater can be an incredible experience for many reasons, but I'll stay on the sand, no way in hell am I getting in the surf on Padre at night.


----------



## pickn'fish

Listened to Capts. M. Eastman and Lynn Smith this am on radio talkin about the creatures in the [email protected] Pass Cavallo (?). They call it "the hump". There 12' deep gut they're lined up on and this 10-12' shark comes up outta there and swims between everyone all the while THRASHING HIS HEAD and then slides back off in the hole. I think it put 'em back in the boat...


----------



## bayhawk2

I just know I've caught and hung into bigger sharks(mostly black tips)at night.I've done some pretty dumb things in my life.So how did I catch those sharks?Waded out chest deep and chunked 1/2 pound cut mullet into the dark of night.Hey.I've caught my share of some nice bull reds too.Was I ever scared?Yep.Do I recommend wade fishing in the surf at night?Nope.....Believe me when I say I made the trip out to the second sand bar and back in record times..:.)


----------



## bubbas kenner

bayhawk2 said:


> I just know I've caught and hung into bigger sharks(mostly black tips)at night.I've done some pretty dumb things in my life.So how did I catch those sharks?Waded out chest deep and chunked 1/2 pound cut mullet into the dark of night.Hey.I've caught my share of some nice bull reds too.Was I ever scared?Yep.Do I recommend wade fishing in the surf at night?Nope.....Believe me when I say I made the trip out to the second sand bar and back in record times..:.)


x2.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

pickn'fish said:


> Listened to Capts. M. Eastman and Lynn Smith this am on radio talkin about the creatures in the [email protected] Pass Cavallo (?). They call it "the hump". There 12' deep gut they're lined up on and this 10-12' shark comes up outta there and swims between everyone all the while THRASHING HIS HEAD and then slides back off in the hole. I think it put 'em back in the boat...


Not nearly as deep anymore.

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## seabo

bragwell said:


> Last I heard he caught some HUGE trout but ended up paying the most deadly price of all...


 yeah, i see that...
oh well he still has his life...:rybka:


----------

